# Help me find a good prohormone



## Bud876 (Mar 15, 2010)

Well Its been about a month since Iv gotten off my post cycle and 2 months since I have gotten off my prohormone. So Im in the market for another. My goal is just to gain another 10 pounds and stay lean. I'm a big runner! Im 6foot at 183 want to get mid to high 190's


----------



## flashinglights (Mar 15, 2010)

I did a cycle of Epistane. I gained 15 pounds and haven't lost any of it. No side effects at all except for a little acne on my back which I'm prone to get anyway. I'd definitely recommend it. It's a strong, powerful product with minimal side effects. I only paid 40 bucks for it at Max Muscle. Though what was strange is that I don't 'look' 15 pounds heavier. It's like my muscles got really dense and hard; not swollen. I probably did gain like a half inch to an inch on my arms but it's not very noticable because I look more cut. Kinda hard to explain. I think Epistane would be good for a runner. You metabolize fat very well on the cycle. I ate like a horse - anything and everything and didn't gain fat. Your body needs all those extra calories on cycle


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 15, 2010)

flashinglights said:


> I did a cycle of Epistane. I gained 15 pounds and haven't lost any of it. No side effects at all except for a little acne on my back which I'm prone to get anyway. I'd definitely recommend it. It's a strong, powerful product with minimal side effects. I only paid 40 bucks for it at Max Muscle. Though what was strange is that I don't 'look' 15 pounds heavier. It's like my muscles got really dense and hard; not swollen. I probably did gain like a half inch to an inch on my arms but it's not very noticable because I look more cut. Kinda hard to explain. I think Epistane would be good for a runner. You metabolize fat very well on the cycle. I ate like a horse - anything and everything and didn't gain fat. Your body needs all those extra calories on cycle


Its completely understandable. There are generally two common uses for aas one is to cut as your talking about and the other is to bulk and its hard to recomend one without knowing what the goal is you want to put on lean cut muscle or just get bigger?Epistane is a good ph for cutting if your just looking for strength and bulk try halodrol or a superdrol clone


----------



## Arnold (Mar 15, 2010)

Bud876 said:


> Well Its been about a month since Iv gotten off my post cycle and 2 months since I have gotten off my prohormone. So Im in the market for another. My goal is just to gain another 10 pounds and stay lean. I'm a big runner! Im 6foot at 183 want to get mid to high 190's



give 1-Andro Rx??? Pro-Hormone a try.


----------



## DANISH VIKING (Mar 17, 2010)

By My experience and knowledege is that,thoe its A "mild" PH'  "Orastane E"-
allso known as the former "Pro Stanozol"  Is A good one for those who like add Lean-
Dense Gains, without the added Water Retention of the "Wet Ph's"
Allso it Does NOT convert at All to Estrogen at ALL.
(Prostanozol is known for use in "Sprint diciplines" and others Who DON'T want un nessesary wet Weight Gains to carry around, e.g. People who are Running etc...)
Ps. It's not methylated,so Zero worries on Liver Values etc.
Dose: 100-150 mg. BUT some goes Mutch mutch Higher
( I Personly realy Like the stuff)
Good Luck.
DV.


----------



## DANISH VIKING (Mar 17, 2010)

O.B.S: If.. IF that one you just jus'd were A Good and a Solid One,-
Why Not Give it another "Run"...
Somthimes i Don't understand why "people"  allways Will/Shall Change somthing-
who/Witch Work WELL for them.
( just MY Thoughts).
DV.


----------

